# Hamilton Cal. 649, British Military, From 1973



## herrschneider (Mar 1, 2012)

This is my first post here and I like to show you this Hamilton Military from 1973, which I found on a flea market in the condition as shown on the first picture. After ultrasonic cleaning, polishing and equipped with new glass & strap, it became a real gem.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice job :thumbup:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Well done sir.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great job well done :yes:


----------

